# Makro Guide



## Strohmy (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, die meisten von euch haben vieleicht schonmal von Makros gehört oder gelesen?
Trotzdem ist das ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln für euch?
Dann seid ihr hier richtig, ich erkläre euch so als ob ihr ein DaU (Dümmster anzunehmender User) seid, was Makros sind und wie ihr eines erstellen könnt.

Das Thema wird mehrere Bereiche umfassen:

1.Was ist ein Makro und welchen Nutzen hat es für mich?

2. Wie erstelle ich ein Makro in RoM?

3. Welche Befehle gibt es und was können sie?

4. Beispiele

5. Sonstiges

Falls ihr Anregungen oder Verbesserungen habt schreibt diese bitte


----------



## Strohmy (3. Juli 2010)

*Was ist ein Makro und was für einen Nutzen hat es für mich?*

1. Was ist ein Makro?

Ein Makro ist ein Programm, das eine fest vorgegebene Folge von Befehlen, Aktionen oder Tastaturcodes enthält.
Alle Anweisungen des Makros werden automatisch ausgeführt, wenn das Makro entweder mit Hilfe eines Tastenschlüssels
oder mit Hilfe eines Menünamens aufgerufen wird.

Oder anders ausgedrückt:

Ihr schreibt mit einem Makro ein eigenes kleines Programm das für euch eine bestimmte Sache machen soll.
Das Programm wird dann auf Knopfdruck ausgeführt.

Makros basieren auf der Lua-Programiersprache

2. Welchen Nutzen hat es für mich?

Du suchst wieder eine Gruppe für eine Instanz oder willst deine Wahre verkaufen?
Du nutzt immer die selben Attacken in der selben reihen folge?

Das sind nur 2 Beispiele die sich mit hilfe von Makros Automatisieren lassen.


----------



## Strohmy (3. Juli 2010)

Wie erstelle ich ein Makro in RoM?

1. Im Spiel drückt ihr [Esc], darauf macht sich ein Fenster auf. In dem Fenster habt ihr verschiedene Schaltflächen,
 drückt auf die 5. Schaltfläche von Oben: (Makro Einstellungen) 
 Alternativ dazu könnt ihr auch den Chat öffnen und (/m) oder (/macro) eingeben

2. Nun öffnet sich ein neues Fenster in dem viele freie Plätze sind, klickt auf einen der freien Plätze und unten im Fenster auf die 1.
 Schaltfläche (Erstellen), wieder hat sich ein neues Fenster geöffnet.

3. In dem neuen Fenster hat es oben eine Schaltflache mit einem (<-), und unten 2 Schaltflächen (Speichern) und (Abbrechen)
 Wenn ihr auf den (Pfeil) drückt, öffnet sich wieder ein Fenster bei dem ihr verschiedene Bilder sehen könnt und wieder 2 Schaltflächen
 (Bestätigen) und (Abbrechen), hier könnt ihr euch ein Bild für euer Makro aussuchen, das ist zwar nicht zwingend notwendig
 ich empfehle euch trotzdem immer ein Bild auszusuchen, das eurer Meinung nach am besten zu dem passt wofür ihr euer Makro 
 schreiben wollt!!! Wenn ihr euch ein Bild ausgesucht habt drückt auf (Bestätigen)

4. Desweiteren hat es 2 Felder in die ihr schreiben könnt, das erste Schreibfeld ist dafür da um dem Makro einen Namen zu geben,
 der auch nacher auf dem Makro stehen wird, genau wie beim Bild, nicht notwendig aber machen, es hilft euch ungemein später eure
 Makros zu unterscheiden.
 In das zweite Feld wird das Makro selbst geschrieben.

5. Das Makro besteht immer aus mindestens einer Befehlszeile, wobei ihr mehrere Befehle in einem Makro kombinieren könnt.
 Ihr könnt jedoch keine 2 erstellten Makros in einem dritten miteinander kombinieren!

6. Nachdem ihr euer Makro eingegeben habt drückt auf (Erstellen)

 GRATULIERE DU HAST EIN MAKRO ERSTELLT!!!

Um dieses nutzen zu können gehst du mit der Maus auf das Symbol im (Makro Erstellen) Fenster das für dein Makro steht, und klickst auf das Symbol mit der stansdartmäsig vergebenen linken Maustaste, hällst diese gedrückt und ziehst so das Symbol in deine Aktionsleiste.


----------



## Strohmy (3. Juli 2010)

*Welche Befehle gibt es und was können sie?*

/ -> ist das Zeichen mit dem jedes Makro anfängt, ohne das funktioniert das ganze nicht.
t% -> ist eine Variable mit der ihr das anvisierte Ziel automatisch einfügt

2. Allgemeine Befehle:

/say -> um etwas zu sagen 
/use -> um etwas zu benutzen 
/cast -> um einen skill zu nutzen 
/invite -> Spielereinladung 
/wait * -> wenn der nächste Befehl erst später eingesetzt werden soll, *Sekundenanzahl eingeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ACHTUNG FÜR FOLGENDEN BEFEHL WIRD DAS ADDON [castsequence] BENÖTIGT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/Castsequence -> um mehrere skills in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge zu benutzen

3. Sprachnutzung:

/S oder /Sagen -> um es normal zu sagen
/P oder /Party -> um etwas im Gruppenchat zu sagen
/G oder /Gilde -> um etwas im Gildenchat zu sagen
/Z oder /Zone -> um etwas im Zonenchat zu sagen

3b. Farbige Sprache:

|cffffff20 -> ergibt gelbe Schrift
|cffff0000 -> ergibt rote Schrift
|cff00A9D6 -> ergibt Blaue Schrift
|cffff00ff -> ergibt Lila Schrift
|r -> beendet farbiges schreiben

4. Emotes:

Die Befehle für Emotes kann man Ingame mit der Standarttaste [H] ansehen, einfach auf das Emote gehen
und der (/) Befehl wird angezeigt 

(da ich kein wirklicher Programmierer bin wäre es schön wenn jemand helfen könnte das zu verfollständigen^^)


----------



## Strohmy (3. Juli 2010)

*Beispiele*

Hier ein paar Beispiele für Makros:

1. Wenn ihr eine Manaklasse seid und im Raid seid habt ihr oft keine Zeit bescheid zu geben wenn euer Mana ausgegangen ist, dafür ist das Makro gedacht:

/s Ich brauche eine Pause, mir ist der Saft ausgegangen!
/p |cffff0000 Bin OoM
*Ergebniss:*
Ihr sagt: 
_"Ich brauche eine Pause, mir ist der Saft ausgegangen!"_
und schickt ihm gleichzeitig eine Einladung.
und zeitgleich im Gruppenchat:
_ "Bin OoM"_

2. Wenn ihr jemanden sucht um euch zu helfen:

/s Kannst du mir bitte kurz bei einer Quest helfen %t?
/invite %t
*Ergebniss:*
ihr sagt:
_"Kannst du mir bitte kurz bei einer Quest helfen (Zielname)?"_
und ladet euer Ziel gleichzeitig in eure Gruppe ein

3. um euch zu Buffen:

/cast Heiliges Siegel
/wait 2
/cast Rüstung Verstärken
*Ergebniss:*
Ihr wendet erst den Buff *Heiliges Siegel* auf euch an und nach 2 Sekunden den Buff *Rüstung Verstärken*

4. um jemanden zu begrüssen:

/Winken
/wait 2
/Salute
/s Hallo %t
*Ergebniss:*
Ihr *winkt* zuerst, *begrüsst* ihn dann(salutiert) und schreibt gleichzeitig _"Hallo (Ziel)"_


----------



## Strohmy (3. Juli 2010)

*Sonstiges*

Hier kommt alles rein was ich vergessen habe.

Da Makros auf der Lua Programiersprache basieren, habe ich hier einen Link zu einer Seite die die Lua Programmierung sehr gut für Anfänger erklärt


----------

